# Mise à jour sur ancien ipod touch et appli



## Herogei (14 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous , 

excusez moi si ce problème a déjà été évoqué mais j'ai rien trouver comme réponses sur le forum.

Voilà j'ai récupérer un vieil ipod touch avec un écran cassé d'un ami qui voulait s'en séparer et j'ai fais les MAJ.
L'ios est mis à jour et il me dit version ios 6.1.6

Lorsque je veux installer une appli comme couleur 3 il me dit que le système doit être mis à jour minimum en version 7.

Que dois je faire exactement ? 
Je pense que vu l'ancienneté de l'appareil il n'accepte pas la mise à jour , et si c'est le cas existe t-il une solution pour détourner ce problème ? 
( exemple : crack ou autre ) 
Je découvre vraiment cet univers.

Désolé pour tout.

Encore merci de votre aide et de vos réponses .

Cordialement.


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

Effectivement il est trop vieux pour bénéficier des dernières versions du système. 

Je pense qu'en le jailbreakant tu peux installer iOS 7 dessus. Mais je ne connais pas assez bien le jailbreak pour te le garantir.


----------



## Herogei (16 Mars 2015)

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si en jailbreakant cela marchera a coup sur ? 
Ce serait vraiment super car je pourrais m'en servir de source musical pour la maison  !

Merci à vous et merci à toi Vanton pour ta réponse.


----------

